# New Record Cast



## BillH (Feb 7, 2001)

Tommy Farmer set a new US record today for the 150 gram weight with a cast of 823.9 feet at the Sportcast USA SE Open Casting Tournament in Shalotte NC. Congratulations Tommy.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice Tommy, Congrats, Wish I Could Have Been There.

I was hoping you guy would put this nice wind to good use 



Jesse


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sweet. Congrats Tommy!!!


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

All I know is Tommy can cast farther than I can see. Great casting today, and congratulations again.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

man that is one long cast, just as far as i can shoot a rifle. almost 300 yards, congrats to him,

Mdt1992


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Congratulations on your new record Tommy Farmer.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks guys. It was a great day. lots of new faces and some REALLY nice casts. When you have a handful of new casters over 700, it is a great day.

Time to have a drink..


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*who else?*

who was over 700


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I know ron was over 700 multiple times and so was the fishn mortitian....

gotta have another drink and think on it a bit...lol


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

do you have any videos?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Video to come.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Time to have a drink..





Tommy said:


> gotta have another drink and think on it a bit...lol



So thats whats makin' that lead fly eh? The super duper sauce 



look forward to video.




Jesse


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Good Job!!!!!!


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Congratulations, Tommy! Outstanding! Here's to You & a great accomplishment:beer:


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Well done Tommy -- great cast!! 

Also well done to my fishing buddy Paul Anderson (Fishing Mortician) who threw for over 700 feet on his first day ever competition casting!


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 13, 2005)

Absolutely, positively, unequivocally great cast – CONGRATULATIONS
Roy


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

Tommy said:


> I know ron was over 700 multiple times



I'm guessing he had to rent an extra car to get home.. one for him and the rods and another one for his big head!!!

Seriously, that is awesome. NOW i'm ready to get serious. Can't be beaten by someone who's 5'2!!!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Congrats to all !! I'd need the help of a 12 guage to get mine out there that far!!


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

*tourny*

Great cast Tommy.823.9ft and I,am wondering how to cast consistenly to 600ft.Well done to everybody else.and hope you have as great of day today

Matt


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats Tommy. Way to go.


----------



## tmiriverrat (Sep 22, 2007)

WTG Congrats


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats Tommy!!!!! How about some info on equipment used (rod, reel)?


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

Good job Tommy.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Sea Level said:


> Well done Tommy -- great cast!!
> 
> Also well done to my fishing buddy Paul Anderson (Fishing Mortician) who threw for over 700 feet on his first day ever competition casting!


Great Job by the FM also...1st time out!!! Way to go!!! Florida Guy...and member of the Florida Surfcasters!!! Ya did us PROUD!!!


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Great job Tommy. Hopefully soon we will be able to get you to come to the seven cities of VA and give some lessons or tips. Once again congrats


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

Tommy,
Great job Saturday by you and the hole group. It was great to finally meet you and the rest of the gang. They were all good casters and great people to talk with. I hope you were able to pick the fluff out of your 6600W. Sorry about giving you an undermaged side plate, LOL. Look forward to seeing you at the point in April.
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reels


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Awesome job and congrats to all!


----------



## Torpedo (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations Tommy.


----------



## B8kastr (Feb 5, 2008)

*800_+*

Congrads tommy,that will get some attention from the boys across the big pond.way to go !!!.:beer:


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

*Hard work and persistence ...*

Hi Tommy,

Many congratulations on the new record - you've earned it. And I'm certain there's another couple of feet somewhere there for you next time out.

Seems you had a few more casters chasing you this time, which I'm sure added some adrenalin.

Great job.
Brian


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

congradulations to everyone.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

congradulations tommy. you worked long and hard to do this it takes work and patience. you had both. but, the best is yet to come.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

congrats Tommy your the best


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

Great job Tommy!

I'm glad you showed 'em what a North Carolina fisherman can do when he puts his mind to it. One question, did you start THE cast by saying "Hey yall, watch this!" ?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Mudd said:


> Great job Tommy!
> 
> I'm glad you showed 'em what a North Carolina fisherman can do when he puts his mind to it. One question, did you start THE cast by saying "Hey yall, watch this!" ?


 

Not this time Mudd, but 3 years ago on the cast I hit the 125 American record cast on I really did say that (jokingly) right before stepping up.... lol

true story

Thanks again for all the kind words,

Tommy


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks again, kind sir. Sponsoring the event, offering prizes, being friendly and kind, you are a real treat. 

We should all be proud of Tommy. He has fought his way to the very top, and he has done so in fine fashion. I stood in awe as he prepared, and watched in true wonder as it flew, and was proud as I could be to be there, and see what he can do. 

The man is at the top of his game, and he will soon represent America as our top caster. 

Good luck over there, and don't go cheap on the motel.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome job. Way to go guys.


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrulations tommy, looks like some impressive numbers by quiet a few people this weekend. Sounds like everyone had a blast, sure wish i could have been there to witness it all. That"s ok there"s still the va. tourement, gives me more time to practice ! david


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Congradulations Tommy.

Im sure you worked for it..


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

fishmortician informed me of your new record. congradulations man thats a looOOOOoooong way!!


----------



## chumbucket (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice one Tommy


----------

